# History of the Reformation of the 16th Century



## toddpedlar (Oct 3, 2008)

Is this pre-publication offer  for an abridgment? I thought the d'Aubigne work with this title was a multivolume set (or am I confused with his History of the Reformation in the time of Calvin")?


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Oct 3, 2008)

You may want to confirm this, but the digging I've done, makes me think the following is true.

The history of the Reformation in the time of Calvin was orginally 8 volumes. This is what Logos has on prepub. Then there is The history of the Reformation in the 16th century. I "think" this represents volumes 1-4 (or the first half) of the full set of 8 volumes. Then you have to deal with actual printings. Depending on page size and binding etc, they seem to be able to print multiples of the original volumes as fewer/bigger volumes. So I think what you are looking at is the original vol 1-4 as a single bound book. 

Hopefully someone can shed better light on this, but the above is what I think is going on.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2008)

D'Aubigne's _History of the Reformation of the Sixteenth Century_ (which came first, 5 volumes, and there was a 5-volume-in-one edition) and the _History of the Reformation in Europe During the Time of Calvin_ (which came second, 8 volumes, the last three of which appeared posthumously) are really a continuation of each other. As D'Aubigne said in his preface to the latter, "this history, though a separate work, may be considered as a second series of the History of the Reformation in the Sixteenth Century."

As for the present reprint in question, it says it is a facsimile of an 1872 edition. I don't know enough to comment on whether it is abridged or not.


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 3, 2008)

And I could not tell you either. Have read and possess both histories. Have subscribed to this release because of the electronic version only (although the printed volume looks to be quite handsome)

(Although the info on it is a little misleading, as my sets are both published recently, by Sprinkle Publications...)


----------

